# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Timber Window Awning Installation - I'm Confused!

## Lexi01

Hi Guys, 
I bought some anwing brackets from Mitre-10 and am trying to figure out how to install them. I've bought and installed similar products before but these are a little different. 
Instead of running and dying straight into the weatherboards they have a little vertical piece that the angled wood runs into that sticks out (see "A" on the LHS of the attached picture). 
I didnt notice this until I got them home...I'm used to brackets as depicted on the RHS of the pictuure that stop at an angle against the weatherboards so you can just run some tin roofing ("B") straight up stopping when it hits the house. 
Any ideas how I'm supposed to install these buggers?

----------


## r3nov8or

Seems wierd to me too. Maybe they are made to run the roofing between the brackets, only on the battens, making a feature out of the bracket itself. I feel unconvinced  :Smilie:  
Could you cut them to match your RHS version?. Or you could notch out the roof sheeting to fit around the top part on each side. Shouldn't have to though.

----------


## Lexi01

> Could you cut them to match your RHS version?. Or you could notch out the roof sheeting to fit around the top part on each side. Shouldn't have to though.

  I had exactly the same thoughts and I agree...you shouldn't have to do either. 
In the end if I cut them it'll be fine but I'm curious to know if anyone has struck this before and how they solved it.

----------


## Bloss

That design is expecting to be used with horizontal battens across two or more brackets with sheeting then onto the battens. Appropriate depth battens and the sheeting goes to the wall as you say - giving the same result for the other type brackets with or without battens. Battens would be the norm - fixing directly to the brackets would not, but that's just how I was taught . . .

----------


## r3nov8or

Driving through an older suburb recently with many awnings like this, and many made a feature of the bracket itself, rather than having sheeting over the tops of the brackets. Must be fixed only to the battens as Bloss suggests. Looks fine, maybe even better. Personal choice as always.

----------


## Lexi01

Thanks guys. My expectation was to always use battens but my issue was with having to put them on top of the the bracket rather then in-line with the brackets...meaning that there would be a fairly substantial flashing depth on the sides... 
I wrote to the supplier (karem woodcraft) and they gave me a buzz back to confirm that they're designed to have the battens screwed on top of the brackets... 
So there it is. 
Thanks for your replies everyone.

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks guys. My expectation was to always use battens but my issue was with having to put them on top of the the bracket rather then in-line with the brackets...meaning that there would be a fairly substantial flashing depth on the sides... 
> I wrote to the supplier (karem woodcraft) and they gave me a buzz back to confirm that they're designed to have the battens screwed on top of the brackets... 
> So there it is. 
> Thanks for your replies everyone.

  Commonly, 'back in the day' as they say, there would be no flashing at all on the sides so you would see the painted brackets (often in a contrasting colour (eg: white/ cream etc) or the sides would be clad with the same tin as the roof cut to fit to the slightly overlapping 'awning roof' tin.

----------


## Lexi01

Hi Guys, 
I just wanted to post a few pics of the finished product. As suggested I put the battens on top of the brackets and it didnt make too much of a difference...especially considering I made the flashing out of wood anyway (so was free to cut the depth to match). 
So thanks for your replies...much appreciated.  Sometimes you just need some confirmation...even if you're pretty much on the right track. 
Ta.

----------


## r3nov8or

Well done Lexi01. Looks great

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  Great job - mini-orb looks good too and the two-tone paint.   :2thumbsup:

----------

